# Can't view workgroup computer



## kelwyn (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi I have a desktop xp pro with sp2 and a wireless G network card and a laptop xp pro sp2 with wifi. I have managed to setup the workgroup with the same name and can share the internet connection but I cannot see the other computer from either folders for "view workgroup computers". How do I add them they each have different names and all firewalls have been disabled, in a post I read you said something about pinging the other computers name or address how do you go about this. The shared folders of the other computer don't come up as well.

Any ideas

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version.

Open a command prompt and type:

PING x.x.x.x
or
PING computer_name

e.g. PING 192.168.0.2 or PING BIGDOG


----------



## kelwyn (Aug 5, 2005)

*ping failed*

Hi all firewalls where off when I attempted ping, each computer could ping itself but none could ping the other. when doing ipconfig at one point the laptop lost its ip address, or rather changed to 0.0.0.0


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

An address of 0.0.0.0 on an otherwise working computer frequently signals an IP address conflict with another machine on the network.


----------

